# ISO help removing bread machine paddle



## jimpro1 (Jun 26, 2009)

how to get bread machine paddle out without making big hole in bottom


----------



## Alix (Jun 26, 2009)

Just take the whole loaf out. Feel with your fingers where the paddle is and use a knife to remove the paddle.


----------



## jet (Jun 26, 2009)

Remove it prior to the bake cycle.  My bread machine beeps at the right time.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sorry, I can't help.  My bread machine has never been used to cook bread through the entire cycle.  I only use mine for the kneading and first rise programs.  Jet seems to have a good suggestion.


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 27, 2009)

You will always have that hopefully little hole and blade indentation in the bottom of your bread. The options are to remove the kneading paddle after the last rise, returning only the dough to the pan at the bake cycle, or just use the dough cycle. In both instances the paddle has to be romoved.

Personally, I normally just use the end of a chopstick to carefully remove my paddle. It rarely damages the loaf itself. It will, of course, leave that little hole.

Small price for all the work these machines do for us. My dos centavos.

Martín


----------

